# Is AIDS still predominantly a homosexual disease?



## ReformedWretch (Feb 14, 2005)

If so, can anyone provide me with statistics that prove this?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam,
Interesting article; Center for Disease Control lionk at the end w/ stats for you!

Rare HIV strain is detected


Virus appears to be resistant to the latest drugs

By Marc Santora 
and Lawrence K. Altman The New York Times 
Posted February 12 2005 

NEW YORK· A rare strain of HIV that is highly resistant to virtually all anti-retroviral drugs and appears to lead to the rapid onset of AIDS was detected in a New York City man last week, city health officials announced on Friday.

It was the first time a strain of HIV had been found that showed resistance to multiple drugs as well as led to AIDS so quickly, the officials said. While the extent of the spread of the disease is unknown, officials called a news conference to say the situation was alarming.


"We consider this a major potential problem," said Dr. Thomas R. Frieden, commissioner of the New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene. The department issued an alert to all hospitals and doctors in the city to test all newly detected HIV cases for evidence of the rare strain.

The virus was found in a New York City man in his mid-40s who engaged in unprotected anal sex with other men on multiple occasions while he was using crystal methamphetamine. The drug's erasure of inhibitions and stimulating effect have long been blamed by health officials for sex marathons that have increased the spread of HIV.

The man, who was not identified by officials in order to protect his privacy, is believed to have had unprotected sex with hundreds of partners, according to one person familiar with the case.

Some AIDS specialists around the country expressed skepticism about the alarm, believing that it might be an isolated case related to the patient's immune system. But Frieden said the case increased the importance for gay men of practicing safe sex.

"This case is a wake-up call," Frieden said. "First, it's a wake up call to men who have sex with men, particularly those who may use crystal methamphetamine. Not only are we seeing syphilis and a rare sexually transmitted disease, lymphogranuloma venereum, among these men, now we've identified this strain of HIV that is difficult or impossible to treat and which appears to progress rapidly to AIDS."

While HIV strains that are resistant to some anti-retroviral drugs have been on the rise in recent years, both in New York City and nationally, city and federal officials said the new case is worrisome for several reasons.

The viral strain was resistant to three of the four classes of drugs used to treat HIV from the moment the patient was infected. Typically, drug resistance comes after a patient is treated with retro-viral drugs, often because they veer from the prescribed course. And, more often than not, a person is resistant only to one or two classes of drugs.

But, in this case, the drug resistance comes in combination with a rapid transformation into AIDS. Both of those things have been seen before, but are not believed to have occurred together.



Dr. David Ho, the Director of the Aaron Diamond AIDS Research Center, which did the testing that identified the rare strain, described the convergence of the two problems as "a scary phenomenon."

But not everyone agreed. Dr. Robert C. Gallo, co-discoverer of the AIDS virus and director of the Institute of Human Virology at the University of Maryland, was very skeptical of Friday's announcement.

"My guess is that this is much ado about nothing," he said. "Though it's prudent to follow it, I don't think it's necessary to issue a warning or alert the press."

Gallo said that it is well known that some patients progress from initial infection to full-blown AIDS very rapidly, but this is usually because the patient is highly susceptible, not because the virus was virulent. He said this case, where the virus is both drug-resistant and the progression rapid, is rare but not necessarily alarming.

Dr. John P. Moore, an AIDS researcher at Cornell University's Medical School, agreed.

"If there was a cluster of these, that would be different," he said. "But I wouldn't get bent out of shape about what is literally an anecdotal case right now."

http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/stats.htm

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## hhtuck (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam
A couple of my texts and lectures have gone out of their way to state that the majority of HIV cases are no longer spread by homosexual contact. This is especially true in African countries. Still, the prevalence of HIV+/AIDS is higher amongst the male homosexual population in America. I couldn't help but feel that these were somewhat political statements that unfortunately ended up in Medical textbooks. I guess the way that I look at it is that all kinds of sexual sin, whether hetero- or homo-, leads to all kinds of destruction.
Jay


----------



## Scot (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.whale.to/aids.html


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 14, 2005)

its primarily a blood borne disease. And because the "anus" is easily ruptured it causes the disease to spread like wildfire in their community. Chances are, if a homosexual has unprotected sex, they will more than likely get their partner's fluid into their system either through the urinary track or true the bruises of the "anus". 

For straight couples its not that high, but it still is a problem.


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Adam,

If you can get your hands on this book ... 
Power In The Blood - A Christian Response To AIDS
By: David Chilton, it would be well worth your reading it. It was written in the 80's but the beginning statistics were amazing, showing not only was this disease started in the homosexual camp, but that it is also a judgment of God against this sin (homosexuality.)

I higly recommend this book. If you can't find it, I would be glad to mail you my copy so you could read it and then just mail it back when you're done.

Let me know ....

[Edited on 2-15-2005 by ANT]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2005)

Population Control

Exactly why Africa is a none player in world affairs as a super power. 

Think about this if we could find a cure for cancer or even convert cold fusion into a better fuel source would our governement and other govs allow it? 

Balance. Sinful men who desire control and power over their subjects will not do things that benefit their people because if their not sick or worrying about energy they will be learning and knowledge is power. 

How could america survive with a an African Union of aids free africans who would more than likely be muslims?? it couldnt the "war on terror" would have been finished by now. 

If aids came from a man who committed beastiality with a monkey why hasnt this disease been around longer??

I for one dont support homosexuality or muslim(islam) but I wouldnt use that to commit genocide. 

But even if a government agency ours or foreign did not create aids. Why not have all these foundations pull together to find cures for these diseaes?? If we work together we might actually get some where instead of Peter,Paul and mary doing the same exact thing in three different buildings. 

Even in a society that promotes this creative and generous freedom to fight these diseaes there are always going to be men with sin in their heart to make money off of a disease or disaster. Sick men who are worse than the disease.

http://www.virusmyth.net/aids/ (saw this I havent reviewed it it is in support of aids being grown and not accidentally made like picking up a dirty needle)

Well sorry about the rant. I dont know if Aids was made or not I know the Lord is Lord of all and His will governs al things. He has a purpose for all these things we humans deal with. 

My only angry concern is that I dont think Governments world wide dont care enough to actually fight the problem and I hate the fact that their are men out there who use problems to make money

blade


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone besides me ever wonder about Magic Johnson? He had AIDS years ago, then suddenly, it dissappeared? Kind-of funny if you ask me.

Famous, with lots of money and his AIDS disappears? They certainly didn't make a big to do about it either.

Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Does anyone besides me ever wonder about Magic Johnson? He had AIDS years ago, then suddenly, it dissappeared? Kind-of funny if you ask me.
> 
> Famous, with lots of money and his AIDS disappears? They certainly didn't make a big to do about it either.
> ...



Anthony,
It didn't disappear. Magic is HIV+. He will always be HIV+. Aquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome is secondary to HIV. The syndrome is a group of disorders that make up AIDS, i.e. Karposi's sarcoma, Pc Pneumonia, etc. 

Magic's success (if you want to call it that) has been in his anti-viral coctail he takes daily, along with proper nutrition etc.

[Edited on 2-15-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

As far as I know, Magic Johnson has only claimed to be HIV-positive and has not claimed to have developed AIDS. He takes medicine twice a day according to a Nov. 24, 2004 article I read, but details on his condition and treatments are scarce. I'm sure there is a lot about his situation that we just don't know. But I'm also certain that he has advantages in dealing with his condition that the average HIV patient does not have.


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

I do not know enough about the Majic Johnson case. I've heard a couple people over the years say that his AIDS disappeared. I am not a sports follower and most of the time fall behind on current issues. Thanks for the info guys. From now on, I'll ask questions instead of making assertions.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

It's just a thang Anthony!!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 15, 2005)

Alan Keyes' Daughter Coming Out

Feb. 13, 2005



Republican Senate candidate Alan Keyes with his wife Jocelyn and daughter Maya, wearing a rainbow bracelet, pick up their ballots on Tuesday, Nov. 2, 2004. (Photo: AP)



Last summer her father, a frequent Republican candidate, caused a stir during the Republican convention by labeling Vice President Dick Cheney's lesbian daughter a sinner and calling homosexuality "selfish hedonism."



(CBS) The 19-year-old daughter of Alan Keyes has a Valentine for the anti-gay rights conservative pundit and frequent Republican candidate. 

Maya Marcel-Keyes will be making her first public appearance as a gay activist at a Valentine Day's rally in front of the Maryland State House, says Dan Furmansky, the leader of Equality Maryland, a gay rights group. 

Last summer her father, a conservative pundit and frequent Republican candidate, caused a stir during the Republican convention by labeling Vice President Dick Cheney's lesbian daughter a sinner and calling homosexuality "selfish hedonism." 

"It was kind of strange that he said it like a hypothetical," she told the Washington Post. "It was really kind of unpleasant." 

Marcel-Keyes told the Post her parents have thrown her out of the house, stopped speaking to her and refuse to pay for college because she is gay. She said she loves her parents. 

Keyes' Web site says he is against "the homosexual rights agenda, including same-sex marriage." 

Marcel-Keyes grew up in Darnestown, Md., attended a conservative Catholic school for girls in McLean, Va., spent a year in the south of India advocating tribal rights, and plans to attend Brown University this fall, according to an Equality Maryland press release. 

Furmansky told CBSNews.com that Marcel-Keyes would not be speaking to the media ahead of Monday's rally, and probably not afterward, either. 

Bloggers have identified her Web site as http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=Xmisled0youthX. The author of the blog says it is public and she has nothing to hide. 


©MMV, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh man!, the left must be loving this...


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...for what it's worth, I believe AIDS IS still a predominantly homosexual disease. 

It started there.
It spread from there.
It is still a huge problem there.

As the article above suggests (and I am persuaded) it will continue to morph into other more virulent strains.

It seems also to me that the entire AIDS issue would go away if our permissive, libertine culture(s) would stop their sodomy, whore mongering and drug abuse.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 15, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Oh man!, the left must be loving this...



of course the left is loving it. I heard the homosexuals of San Francisco are raising funds to provide a home for Keyes daughter.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Oh yeah...for what it's worth, I believe AIDS IS still a predominantly homosexual disease.
> 
> It started there.
> ...




I don't know about your first assertion anymore. I read some info recently regarding HIV research..... just like Kaposi's sarcoma and the virus that causes it are currently in the human bodies of most or all of us, but our immune system keeps it in check, that may be the case with older strains of HIV. I believe the virus has simply morphed over time (rather, God morphed it over time as a punishment for sin) and developed into strains that can overcome the human immune system.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe I'm just dense...but I don't see how that changes my first assertion a whole lot. Historically and sociologically it changes nothing. Do we really believe that AIDS could've happened were it not for drug users and sodomites? 

Maybe, but it simply didn't.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 15, 2005)

Lk 13:2-5

2 And he answered them, "Do you think that these Galileans were worse sinners than all the other Galileans, because they suffered in this way? 

3 No, I tell you; but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish. 

4 Or those eighteen on whom the tower in Siloam fell and killed them: do you think that they were worse offenders than all the others who lived in Jerusalem? 

5 No, I tell you; but unless you repent, you will all likewise perish." 
ESV


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

> just like Kaposi's sarcoma and the virus that causes it .



Kerry,
One of the diseases from AIDS is KS. KS is not a virus; it is a cancer. 

Kaposi's Sarcoma:
A cancer characterized by numerous bluish-red nodules on the skin, usually on the lower extremities, that is endemic to equatorial Africa and often occurs in a particularly virulent form in people with AIDS.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Maybe I'm just dense...but I don't see how that changes my first assertion a whole lot. Historically and sociologically it changes nothing. Do we really believe that AIDS could've happened were it not for drug users and sodomites?
> 
> Maybe, but it simply didn't.



If I am not mistaken, it was first derived (rumor has it) from diabetes testing on rhesus (sp) monkeys in Africa.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2005)

My understanding of it that links why it's mainly in the homosexual community, third world countries, and hemopheliacs almost exlusively is because it is a hygiene as well as an immune system matter. Homosexuals regularly ingest faecal matter thus they get sick alot and need antibiotics alot. Pretty soon their immune system is shot. In third world countries like africa where standing water is a problem you have a lot of cholera, thyphoid, and Dysenteries. These are caused also by ingesting faecal matter. They don't always have antibiotics at hand there so dying of these is not uncommon. Hemopheliacs have to take drugs that compromise their immune systems. Not to mention drug users who end up destroying their immune systems with drugs and the things they will do to get money for drugs. To me it seems pretty easy to see what is going on here. God gave us wonderfully intelligent bodies that will fight off disease IF we live clean lives and take care of ourselves. Sin leads to death, Gods law is good and if we abide by it we will be healthier in general and live longer in general. Not to mention if you die of any one of this long list of diseases, maybe Scott knows the entire list, and you happen to be HIV positive they call it dying of aids. This is backwards. What compromised their immune system in the first place. Scott can set me straight if any of this is off but it sure sounds logical to me. 

[Edited on 15-2-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

I still say that if you are really interested in learning about the AIDS virus from a Christian viewpoint, that is well documented and researched. Then get your hands on this book ... 

Power In The Blood - A Christian Response To AIDS
By: David Chilton

I read this book on a whim to see what it was about, and "BAM" it impacted me greatly!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Homosexuals regularly ingest faecal matter........ These are caused also by ingesting faecal matter.



What? _Regularly_? Never mind. Never heard that before.
 Sometimes my wife says my breath stinks from the cigars.............


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 15, 2005)

I am gonna look for that book Anthony.

And Augusta...ugh!


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Augusta_
> ...



Yeah, I've read and heard that before. Just reading the words makes me sick inside. 

This sin (homosexuality) and its practices disgust me bad. I work with a very open homosexual at my work. I have built a friendship with him and have constantly brought up the Bible, after 2 & 1/2 years almost he is actually showing a tiny bit of interest. I can talk to him fine and show him I care for him, I just can't think about their practices ... it freaks me out.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2005)

Its gross but its true. I could try to find where I saw that stat but if you think about it you can see how on a fairly regular basis they are in contact with well you know. I am not going to draw a picture.


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I am gonna look for that book Anthony.
> 
> And Augusta...ugh!



Remember, If you can't find it. I'll always let you borrow mine.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, Augusta is right...and gag!


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually you shouldn't ask if it is "still" a gay disease, as it's never been primarily a gay disease.

Africans hate homosexuals, and except in jails they don't do that. The farms I managed over there were labor intensive, and laborers don't have cars, so we'd bus them in and give them housing for the length of their contracts, usually a couple months, and since managers have to settle disputed, you pretty much know who's sleeping around with whom.

The big problems are promiscuity, and the widespread believe that it is abstanence that causes AIDS, rather than sex, so prostitution is as commonplace as eating and sleeping.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Its gross but its true. I could try to find where I saw that stat but if you think about it you can see how on a fairly regular basis they are in contact with well you know. I am not going to draw a picture.



Yes, please no drawings or pictures


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

I just received this article in my e-mail. We ought to write up a general letter and copy it, then let everybody collect $5,000 from this State Representative. 



> A Fool's Wager – Does the Bible Condemn Homosexual Marriage?
> 
> State representative Alvin Holmes (D–Montgomery, Ala.) is putting his money where his worldview is. He is offering $5000 to anyone who can prove the Bible actually condemns homosexual marriage.
> 
> ...



We'll get a petition with well over 100,000 signatures on it to prove this is the Biblical teaching. (Then collect our money! ) 


[Edited on 2-15-2005 by ANT]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > just like Kaposi's sarcoma and the virus that causes it .
> ...



Yes, I know. I'm sorry if I miscommunicated. But I thought KS was caused by a virus that our body normally would keep in check.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...


kerry,
Keep in mind, today it is a cancer, but whose to say that in ten years they don't discover that all cancers are in fact viral.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 16, 2005)

true, true.

I found the source I was looking for.

http://www.has.vcu.edu/group/tip.htm



> In Baltimore, when the city's public clinics suffered cutbacks, the nature of the syphilis affecting the city's poor neighborhoods changed. It used to be an acute infection, something that most people could get treated fairly quickly before they had a chance to infect many others. But with the cutbacks, syphilis increasingly became a chronic disease, and the disease's carriers had three or four or five times longer to pass on their infection. Epidemics tip because of the extraordinary efforts of a few select carriers. But they also sometimes tip when something happens to transform the epidemic agent itself.
> 
> This is a well-known principle in virology. The strains of flu that circulate at the beginning of each winter's flu epidemic are quite different from the strains of flu that circulate at the end. The most famous flu epidemic of all - the pandemic of 1918 - was first spotted in the spring of that year and was, relatively speaking, quite tame. But over the summer the virus underwent some strange transformation and over the next six months ended up killing between 20 and 40 million people worldwide. Nothing had changed in the way in which the virus was being spread. But the virus had suddenly become much more deadly.
> 
> ...



This seems pretty plausible for me, seeing as though virii and bacterium have a tendency to 'adapt' over time to human conditions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2005)

Very interesting article, Kerry.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 16, 2005)

Just like that article says about other viruses and bacterium: "In most of us it is harmless. Our immune systems keep it in check easily." I think that is how HIV is in most people and it is only your lifestyle and or environment that causes you to succumb to HIV or any other virus or bacteria in your body for that matter. I think honestly that HIV is a sham in order to blame bad behavior on a virus instead of the lifestyle. It's a really lousy sham too but most people don't question it because of the politically correct nature of the whole thing and they assume that they have taken the HIV virus and put it through the proper procedures of isolating and successfully passing the virus etc. I have heard this was never successfully done but I can be corrected on that if someone knows where it is documented. I am actually curious to know if it was. It just seems so hokey to me. A virus that attacks your immune system, don't they all do that??


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2005)

This might be too emotion-laden and if it is, I am sorry. I have heard via the grapevine (keep in mind I am sceptical) that a cure for aids could be found but the medicine companies are keeping it suppressed because they would lose too much money. Is this true?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> This might be too emotion-laden and if it is, I am sorry. I have heard via the grapevine (keep in mind I am sceptical) that a cure for aids could be found but the medicine companies are keeping it suppressed because they would lose too much money. Is this true?



It has also been said of Cancers and Diabetes; at best an old wives tail Jacob.


----------



## hhtuck (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Just like that article says about other viruses and bacterium: "In most of us it is harmless. Our immune systems keep it in check easily." I think that is how HIV is in most people and it is only your lifestyle and or environment that causes you to succumb to HIV or any other virus or bacteria in your body for that matter. I think honestly that HIV is a sham in order to blame bad behavior on a virus instead of the lifestyle....... A virus that attacks your immune system, don't they all do that??



HIV is _NOT_ in most people and just easily fought off.

Who has ever said that HIV _causes_ bad behavior? 

Viruses do not attack your immune system. Your immune system attacks viruses. HIV decreases the effectiveness of your immune system to the point where another disease kills you which you would usually fight off yourself.... like Pneumocystis Pneumonia.


----------



## Scot (Feb 16, 2005)

> Originally posted by Draught Horse
> This might be too emotion-laden and if it is, I am sorry. I have heard via the grapevine (keep in mind I am sceptical) that a cure for aids could be found but the medicine companies are keeping it suppressed because they would lose too much money. Is this true?



Don't know about aids but I'm sure about cancer. Get the book "World Without Cancer" by Edward Griffin. I can introduce you to people who have beaten the disease using the methods that the medical community calls "quackery".

Dr. Max Gerson was curing people of cancer in the 1950's. In the last few months, my doctor in pittsburgh has used gerson's therapy with two patients. One had intestinal cancer and the other had an brain tumor that could not be operated on. They've both been back to the medical doctor's for tests and now have a clean bill of health. Needless to say, the md's were perplexed because neither one went the so called "traditional" route.

There is definately a cure for cancer. I've personally seen it. It's also alot cheaper than cutting, burning and poisoning which is usually the treatment of choice. The cancer industry is a big money maker.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2005)

I read recently that chemotherapy has become a major _source_ of cancer for hospital workers!


----------



## Scot (Feb 16, 2005)

> I read recently that chemotherapy has become a major source of cancer for hospital workers!



Of course, the stuff is poison. 

Here's an example that I use with people when talking to them about cancer.

Say that you have a garbage can full of stinking garbage. After letting it sit for awhile, flies and rats start to come around. Pretty soon, you have flies and rats all over the place. Now, you can do one of two things. You could spray the flies with poison and try shooting the rats with a shotgun. That may work for awhile but eventually the flies and rats will come back. You're also going to blow holes all through the garbage can and contaminate it even more with the poison that you're using to try to kill the flies. 

The other option would be to simply clean out the can. When the garbage is gone, the flies and rats will go away. 

The first approach is the medical approach for dealing with disease. They focus on the symptom and not the biological terrain of the patient. Someone with cancer already has a weak immune system. They don't need it weakened further with chemo but that's what makes the money.


----------



## Craig (Feb 16, 2005)

*Here\'s a link:*

I'd be especially interested in what Scott thinks of this...the research seems legit, downright convincing if you ask me.

My biology prof at Huntington is part of this minority of people to say HIV doesn't cause AIDS...it's in fact harmless, and the meds we use to treat it actually produces the "AIDS" symptoms. In a nutshell, it's the meds that are killing people. Another interesting factoid: Magic Johnson isn't taking the meds that are apparently killing people who are HIV+.

HERE IS THE LINK


----------



## Scot (Feb 16, 2005)

Another good resource is a book called "AIDS: What The Government Isn't Telling You" by Dr. Lorraine Day, M.D.

She's a Orthopedic Trauma Surgeon and was on the faculty of the University of California, San Francisco, School of Medicine as Associate Professor and Vice Chairman of the Department of Orthopedics. She was also Cheif of Orthopedic Surgery at San Francisco General Hospital. She cured herself of cancer using a protocol similar to what Dr. Max Gerson recommended. She's not too popular with the medical profession anymore.

She a Seventh Day Adventist, so ignore her theology.

[Edited on 2-17-2005 by Scot]


----------

